# I can NOT believe you people!!!!!!



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

I can *NOT* believe you people, wouldn't think this is soo cute :  :wave: :bowl:

These are never-before-seen *exclusive* photos of Katie during last years Halloween, we dressed her up as wonder woman and I never laughed so hard in my life.. as you can see in the 2nd pic she kept slipping and sliding all over the place.. good times, good times 

(PS. sorry about the title : , I couldn't help myself with all the over-dramatic threads lately I had to do something to lighten the mood)


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LMAO!!! OH MY GOSH! 

I love it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh that is so funny! I love those costumes, the illusion is perfect. What a cutie.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LMAO!!! Oh, that is hysterical. What a great costume.

And...you did make me a little nervous with the title, I was thinking to myself, ugh, now what????

Have fun trick or treating with that outfit, too cute.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What wonderful momories of your beautiful girl!!!!! I love the costume!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That is just so cute! She doesn't look highly impressed though!! Mine would never let me get that much stuff on them. A bandana is about the extent of clothing allowed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that costume is perfect. She looks like she took it in stride too. Thanks for the laugh with the thread title too. :


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL at that one. Makes me want to drag out the costumes. She is darling.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG that is to funny, she is so adorable.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...Katie sure was amazing. She looked great!

The second photo reminds me of the kiddies learning to skate!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh...look at her!!! She was so precious! Shoot...I tear up every time I see pictures of your sweet angel....darn it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

_WHEW!!!!! _

Aren't YOU the clever one, Timm!!!

That is just about the funniest thing I've ever seen. Bless her little Golden heart. Lynda Carter's got NUTTIN' on Katie!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh what a beautiful Wonder Girl!!!! What precious memories you have of her!!!


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

That picture is hysterical . . . .it looks like she is saying "Do I have to wear this"? Love it!


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

SuperGirl!!! Yea, she was trully amazing!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

KAtie was absolutely adorable as Wonder Woman. What priceless photos. Thanks so much for taking the time to share them with us.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Oh my gosh...look at her!!! She was so precious! Shoot...I tear up every time I see pictures of your sweet angel....darn it.


 
...aw. Now I'm starting to tear up! If I can look at these pics of my girl and smile and laugh, then I know that I'm going to be okay. Tim totally fooled me too with the thread title. I was like, "what are doing?! Are you starting a nasty thread?" But once I saw her adorable face pop up on my screen I laughed and told him what a great idea it was to post those pics.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

timm said:


> (PS. sorry about the title : , I couldn't help myself with all the over-dramatic threads lately I had to do something to lighten the mood)


Now that was just flat out funny. And I loved the pics.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Those two pictures really brought a smile to my face. I needed that. Just came from work after 14 hours... brrr...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my gosh-she is just adorable! Love the costume-can't believe she put up with that  The look on her face is just too much!

What a wonderful (pun intended) memory to have of your darling girl.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe....now that just made my day....  With all the drama going on.......... leave it to Katie to bring a smile to everyone.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Joe said:


> Those two pictures really brought a smile to my face. I needed that. Just came from work after 14 hours... brrr...


 
...a 14 hr. shift?! You must be beat! Well, I'm glad our girl put a smile on your face at the end of a long day.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What adorable pictures! She was a precious girl. I don't post here much, but it makes me sad to think about your loss everytime I see her. But her pictures make me smile everytime!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

OH YOU ARE GOOOOOOD!!!!! You got me on that one!!! I was like "oh no...not something ELSE!" 

That is one adorable trick or treater you have there!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Timm,
That thread title just made me laugh hard and the pictures even harder. Those pictures are just great and I love the 2nd one the best. She looks like she is learning how to skate and just cant get the hang of it. She was an amazing Wonder Woman.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Awwwww, Katie Made A Perfect Looking Wonder Woman!!! Adorable!! You Have Some Nice Special Memories Of Your Girl.

Thanks For Sharing Her With Us.

Debbie & Mason


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

What an adorable sweetie pie! Like others, I was scared to read...But it was in the pictures section, not the "nasty arguements and name calling section" so I thought I should at least check it out! I really love the name Katie. I have only recently come back to GRF, so I don't know exactly what happened, but I can just imagine how it must have torn at your heartstrings, and probably still does. I'm so sorry she's no longer with you, but she is happy and running free with lots of other goldens, and even GRF goldens!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Wonder Woman! What an adorable picture! 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

that is freakin' hilarious!!! =) Made me laugh out loud! =) LOL 

1. I love goldens
2. Wonder woman was my fav show as a kid
3. what a perfect mix! =)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Hahahahaha! She sure looked cute as a button!!

I'm glad that you can pull out those pics and smile now. I'm sure Katie is smiling/laughing right along with every one of us.

She's right here......in all our hearts!!:bigangel:


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

lol Katie's soo cute...she's just about the prettiest wonderwoman ever!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

That is SO adorable!!! What a great memory. She sure looks ready to fight some crime. Haha.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I love them both, but I am truly amazed by the 1st one.....how on earth did you get her to be so perfectly posed and still.....and not try to get the headband off. That is truly an amazing puppy who will do that for her mommy and daddy.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

She looks great!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> I love them both, but I am truly amazed by the 1st one.....how on earth did you get her to be so perfectly posed and still.....and not try to get the headband off. That is truly an amazing puppy who will do that for her mommy and daddy.


...cookies, cookies, and more cookies.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, great thread!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for making me smile. Great pictures.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Love those photos. Katie was a beautiful girl


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

now this IS cute as hell!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

What precious pics  a beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao:
Hilarious! Looks like she's a pretty good sport! Her beauty sure shines through!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Your pup is soooo cute! Such a good girl too for posing for the picture and not trying to chew off her costume!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

That is hilarious!! Where did you find that costume??


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> That is hilarious!! Where did you find that costume??


...I got it at Target last year. They have tons of cute doggie costumes.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Very sweet!


----------

